# Fp for parents of non-eea family member of eea national



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi all!

I am a non-EEA family member of EEA national who is exercising treaty rights in UK. As according to the europeon law non-EEA family members of EEA nationals(who are exercising treaty rights in UK)are also legally allowed to live and work in UK and they can apply for family permit if they are not in uk.(overseas).
However family member mean that

1-husband/wife,civil partner.

2-parents of EEA national and parents of non-EEA family member of EEA national.
Etc....

Am I right?


If answer is yes then 
1-what documents do i need to submit to get the family permit for my parents?


2-And which application form they need to fill from Pakistan?

Plz help?
Thnx


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi


nouman1327 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am a non-EEA family member of EEA national who is exercising treaty rights in UK. As according to the europeon law non-EEA family members of EEA nationals(who are exercising treaty rights in UK)are also legally allowed to live and work in UK and they can apply for family permit if they are not in uk.(overseas).
> However family member mean that
> ...


1) Do your parents depend financially from your EU spouse?
2) Regardless of where the applicants are, online form is the same.

Animo(Cheers)


----------



## nouman1327 (Jul 27, 2013)

No, they are not actually.


----------

